# Aircel - GPRS



## sukhi420 (Jan 6, 2008)

i am having Nokia 6070. my mobile is not configured with the gprs settings of Aircel. i am getting *G*  sign on my mobile. i am receiving push messages from aircel these days but could not open them. 
what is the access point for gprs in Aircel?


----------



## josephcs89 (Feb 29, 2008)

The access point is

aircelwap.po    -> for postpaid
aircelwap.pr     -> for prepaid

and the IP address is

192.168.35.201 

happy surfing... but u cant surf all sites... only the basic GPRS portal...


----------



## arzaan (Feb 29, 2008)

hmmm


----------



## deepakchan (Apr 24, 2009)

When I first inserted my SIM into my Nokia N82 recently after shifting my Airtel to Blackberry, I got an access point called "Aircel Thrills Postpaid". This is apart from the "Aircel Thrills" access point already stored on the phone. With this new access point I can browse everything in the Symbian Browser, use munduSMS, ngPAY, Google Maps for navigation, everything. 10p for 10kB is fine with the minimal browsing I do on the move. At home and office I have wifi. This is cool. Thank you AIRCEL!


----------



## Tamoghno (Apr 24, 2009)

Does aircel offer any unlimited gprs like mobile office or NOP ?


----------



## deepakchan (Apr 25, 2009)

Tamoghno said:


> Does aircel offer any unlimited gprs like mobile office or NOP ?



http:/ /www.aircel .com/ VAS/gprs .asp

Yes they do. Refer the link above.
At zero rental, 10paise for 10kB, At 599 rental, unlimited browsing, (on the mobile itself as well as connected to a laptop/PC in both cases)


----------

